# Freeride Trails  in Köln und Bonn



## Stinky Biker (10. März 2006)

hi leute 
könnt ihr mir helfen ein paar neue trails zu finden bzw. mir eine nachricht schreibt wenn ihr gute drops kennt !!!!????
gibt es eigentlich in bonn oder köln irgend wo northshore bitte helft mir weiter !!
euer
Stinky Biker


----------



## darkhenry1 (10. März 2006)

im raum bonn gibbet da nich so viel möglichkeiten was das angeht ..... musse ma innet 7gebirge fahn am petersberg gibbet nen ganz netten downhill....und in köln gibbet einiges aber da sollte man ma lokals lieber fragen  
greatz hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy1 (11. März 2006)

Hier wirst du bestimmt was finden! 
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/index_ger.html


----------



## D.S.G (11. März 2006)

Stinky Biker schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> könnt ihr mir helfen ein paar neue trails zu finden bzw. mir eine nachricht schreibt wenn ihr gute drops kennt !!!!????
> gibt es eigentlich in bonn oder köln irgend wo northshore bitte helft mir weiter !!
> euer
> Stinky Biker


JO wie der  hendrik schon gesagt -
ansonsten solls in siegburg noch was geben. Wenn der Lipoly nett ist, lässt der dich mal auf seinen NS fahren. 

DAvid


----------



## Lipoly (11. März 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Lipoly nett ist, lässt der dich mal auf seinen NS fahren.
> 
> DAvid



der lipoly is immer nett und hat den stinky biker schon im MSN geäddet


mfg lars


----------



## D.S.G (11. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> der lipoly is immer nett und hat den stinky biker schon im MSN geäddet
> 
> 
> mfg lars


----------



## Stinky Biker (14. März 2006)

hi leute 
cool ihr seid echt alle ziemlich korrekt bin heute abend um 7 mal on !!!! 
können dann ja weiter reden
gruß lucas


----------



## Stinky Biker (14. März 2006)

hi danke das du mir geholfen hast aber auser der bmx strecke sind dort mehr so trails um touren zu fahren !!!!! hast du noch ne gute adresse für downhill trails ???


----------



## Lipoly (14. März 2006)

komm doch einfach in msn online *tzzzzz*


----------



## SFA (14. März 2006)

wie Marcy1 schon bemerkte..... www.frosthelm.de
Da gibt's auch nette DH-Strecken !


----------

